# need some grass for a pheasant mount and barbwire post



## T-Rage (Dec 13, 2009)

hey fellas. i cant find the right type of grass for my pheasant mount. i want that thicker dnr grass and a post to put some barbwire on. i want it to kind of look like the cabelas mounts that are sold. any help to find these grasses and maybe a post would be awesome thanks.~

travis


----------



## T-Rage (Dec 13, 2009)

any ideas?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just head out to pheasant country, bring a box and dig in...Switch grass, cattails, etc will all work good with what you are talking about.


----------

